# Aruba Restaurant



## sheilas (Sep 14, 2016)

Is there a restaurant that replaced Marandi's in Aruba or is Marandi still there?


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 14, 2016)

it changed to a new place which then changed again.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 15, 2016)

The original site of Mirandi's is now Barefoot and it's very good.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 15, 2016)

Personally we do not like Barefoot-- food is bland,


----------



## sheilas (Sep 26, 2016)

I am not talking about the Barefoot Property.. Marandi's moved down past the airport and then when out of business.  Wondering if someone took over.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 27, 2016)

Google Amuse Sunset restaurant - I believe that's the one.


----------



## Theousaf (Sep 28, 2016)

We don't like Barefoot either.  Four of us went there this past March and two of us had problems with the meal.  When we complained, the management offered us a free dessert.  The ambiance is relaxing and the staff are friendly and attentive.


----------



## sheilas (Sep 28, 2016)

Amuse did take over where Marandi's was.  Thank you so much.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 5, 2016)

And we've consistently had great meals at Barefoot. Sorry to hear that others haven't enjoyed it as much as we do.


----------

